# really clean dasher on Ebay



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...%3AIT


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice car... but read his feedback


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

come on was that really necessary?
it was like 2 bad feedbacks over a year ago


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'll give the benefit of the doubt... most people check feedback on ebay (or should for that matter), especially on a $700+ purchase. 2 bad feedbacks a year ago, isn't "bad", but when you only have a handful of feedbacks or basically none since then... If it were me, I'd have been trying to buffer my numbers with a ton of little $5 purchases/sales over the last year. I've made major purchases through sells that have had dozens of bad feedbacks, take the good with the bad when the seller has x,xxx of positives and the negatives are mostly "new in box item was defective... blah blah blah, but he replaced it (so why the negative feedback?)"... anywaysies... good luck with the sale, its a clean looking car








edit... oh, and comments/feedback on negatives is always good, some kind of explanation, etc: i.e. "refunded money" "damaged in shipping" etc etc... looks a lot better than an unanswered problem


_Modified by Southcross at 12:58 PM 7-17-2009_


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

yeah i agree but it sucks that ebay doesnt let u respond anymore witht here new feedback policy


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

oh... it doesn't? ack, that I didnt' know


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

yeah its crappy now


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I know that as a seller you can no longer leave anyone negatives..


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kevinmacd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevinmacd* »_come on was that really necessary?
it was like 2 bad feedbacks over a year ago


Well, here you have a chance to explain those. Good feedback is too easy to get on eBay, but sometimes stuff goes wrong. 86% is awfully low, and I am sure you know that. What happened?
BTW: I am the one who wrote you asking how long you could hold the car.


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*

I certainly dont mind explaining.
I believe there are 2 negatives. One was a wetbike i rebuilt then it sat for 9 months the guy said it was seized after it arrived in texas by way of his shipper. he immediately wanted money back and never provided pictures.
the other guy was in china and bought a mk3 2.0 lip i shipped it and he claimed he never got it due to customs. i don't really feel that's my fault.


----------

